

Physically Based Shading in Theory and Practice - tomvbussel
http://blog.selfshadow.com/publications/s2015-shading-course/

======
corysama
Previous years:

[http://blog.selfshadow.com/publications/s2014-shading-
course...](http://blog.selfshadow.com/publications/s2014-shading-course/)

[http://blog.selfshadow.com/publications/s2013-shading-
course...](http://blog.selfshadow.com/publications/s2013-shading-course/)

[http://blog.selfshadow.com/publications/s2012-shading-
course...](http://blog.selfshadow.com/publications/s2012-shading-course/)

[http://advances.realtimerendering.com/s2011/index.html](http://advances.realtimerendering.com/s2011/index.html)
(not sure there was one in 2011...)

[http://renderwonk.com/publications/s2010-shading-
course/](http://renderwonk.com/publications/s2010-shading-course/)

This is a good, high-level intro:

[https://www.marmoset.co/toolbag/learn/pbr-
theory](https://www.marmoset.co/toolbag/learn/pbr-theory)

[https://www.marmoset.co/toolbag/learn/pbr-
practice](https://www.marmoset.co/toolbag/learn/pbr-practice)

This page has links to more than you ever want to read:

[https://interplayoflight.wordpress.com/2013/12/30/readings-o...](https://interplayoflight.wordpress.com/2013/12/30/readings-
on-physically-based-rendering/)

------
jcr
The full list of ACM SIGGRAPH 2015 Courses is here:

[http://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=2776880&picked=prox&CFID=7...](http://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=2776880&picked=prox&CFID=702491298&CFTOKEN=20578127&preflayout=flat)

But in some cases, the pdf files from the ACM just provide links to other
sites (like the submitted link to selfshadow.com).

~~~
tomvbussel
Most courses offer just the syllabus without any slides or notes on the ACM
digital library. There were many other great courses, but most sadly haven't
posted their slides and notes yet.

------
mjcohen
This course will be yesterday.

~~~
winslow
What?

